# cement chrome rims?



## chiefdon (Mar 14, 2008)

The old Shelby I have (1933) is advertised to have - 28" tires & cement chrome rims.   I've heard of wood rims that size, but what is a cement chrome rim?  Anybody out there know?


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 14, 2008)

Chrome steel clad wood rim.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2008)

cement probably refers to the glue 
Scott


----------

